# Topics > Smart home > Smart toothbrush >  Willo, tooth-brushing robot for kids, Willo 32, Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

willo.com

youtube.com/channel/UC-knijREgrMizMqtCOVnsAQ

facebook.com/letswillo

twitter.com/letswillo

linkedin.com/company/willohq

instagram.com/letswillo

producthunt.com/posts/willo-3

Co-founder and CEO - Hugo de Gentile

Co-founder, President and COO - Ilan Abehassera

----------


## Airicist

Meet Willo, the first tooth-brushing robot for kids

Apr 13, 2021




> Willo's making oral hygiene easier for you and your children. That means fewer hassles, better brushing, and happier mouths—every day.

----------

